# My Cyprus rescue babies



## DBW (Sep 13, 2012)

From the streets of Cyprus to sunny Scotland 
8 and 9 months old now.
He's now 3.2KG, yikes, think he'll be a big boy!


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Ach god bless them. Was is a hard process to get them here?. My dad and his wife went to Cyprus few years back, Lynn said that it was heartbreaking, the amount of wee ones on the streets, with people just walking by. She said this wee one could hardly stand so she tried to give it water and food but it was too far gone, she sat with the wee soul for ages, till my dad had to pick her up. She wanted to take so many home. 
I'm so glad you've saved these two beautiful babies lives.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely kitties:Shy


----------



## mbwoy84 (Oct 25, 2017)

Beautiful cats


----------

